# Stolen: Renault Master Horsebox



## asmp (30 October 2016)

Just had this sent to me by the Hampshire police:


Theft of horsebox - Chilbolton

On Tuesday 25th October at 22:15 a Renault Master horsebox was stolen from the owners driveway.

If you witnessed any suspect behaviour around this time please contact 101 ref: 44160403841

https://www.hampshirealert.co.uk/images/site_images/24960_RenaultMaster.jpg


Would have been gutted if it was mine.  So, if anyone sees one similar for sale (or even this one parked up somewhere), although I doubt it has the same plates on now, please contact the police.


----------

